# Your Favorite Star Trek



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I am fond of the original series myself.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

I started watching TNG as a young kid and loved it. At the time it was too hard for me to get into the original series because I thought it looked dated. I've grown to like it since, but TNG will always hold a special place in my heart. For me is goes:

TNG
Original
DS9 (especially post-Defiant)
Voyager
Enterprise

I never watched the animated series.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

hollowbody said:


> I started watching TNG as a young kid and loved it. At the time it was too hard for me to get into the original series because I thought it looked dated. I've grown to like it since, but TNG will always hold a special place in my heart. For me is goes:
> 
> TNG
> Original
> ...


The animated series was actually pretty cool. The stories were good. It did not last long, one season I think. It never went into sindication, that I am aware of. I also am not sure you could find it on DVD either. Not sure it was ever released.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Mine would be DS9...most original, and the story arc very damn cool.

I also liked ENTERPRISE, but i'm bias on that one since i worked on the show..


----------



## Swee_tone (Mar 23, 2009)

I grew up on the original series , loved it. But after I got married, I really enjoyed TNG and Picard's character, as well as Data. I could live without Deanna and #1.

The stories were great , especially the types where they get caught in time loops and things like that.

As far as the movies go, I really prefer the first movies with the older cast. I love the interaction between Jim, Bones & Spock, and the humour.
That said, "Generations" was a fine movie too.

I think the second movie where they meet with the Vulcans for the first contact was an emotional moment for ST fans.

Man, I sound like a geek, guess I am!
As Shatner said, "get a life!" :smile:

I was impressed with the new movie, but think the inclusion of Nimoy didn't fit too well in the story, even though it was great to see him there. He is definitely my fav. besides Bones for who they are/ were as real life people and not just actors.

My thing right now is Stargate SG1... I just love the team interactions, and Richard Dean Anderson is a hoot!
I think it kind of replaces Star Trek for me at the moment.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i always liked TNG because picard fits my idea of what a captain should be like: solve a problem with your mind, through teamwork, but be ready to fight if you must.
also because of the hotness


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> The animated series was actually pretty cool. The stories were good. It did not last long, one season I think. It never went into sindication, that I am aware of. I also am not sure you could find it on DVD either. Not sure it was ever released.


Check this site out-www.startrekanimated.com

They are on DVD

I saw them in syndication.
It's also on Youtube-
[youtube=Option]sDtLs7ampW4[/youtube]

But I voted for the Original series


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

I used to enjoy the first series, for the pure awesome cheese factor (and the hot green chicks).
Probably only saw a dozen episodes of TNG, and none of the others.
though whatever one 7of9 was on should get some bonus points.


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

I liked TNG, but I found that I'm a bigger fan of DS9 because of the depth of the characters and the storylines. Also I love how Sisko became a total badass post beard.

I really liked Enterprise as I think it was a lot more gritty and captured that sometimes wrecklessness of the original series. Plus the 3rd season was really dark!

Voyager single handedly killed the franchise. Every problem was solved by "re-alligning the deflector" or "reconfigure the ___ to ___." The whole series was endless technobabble.


----------



## Swee_tone (Mar 23, 2009)

Powdered Toast Man said:


> Voyager single handedly killed the franchise. Every problem was solved by "re-alligning the deflector" or "reconfigure the ___ to ___." The whole series was endless technobabble.


Oh, that is completely true.
How annoying that storyline was. And the behaviour from the captain was rediculous as well.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

For the Trekkies....they will surely know what those are..

First one was on ENTERPRISE...Season 4...anyone knows what it is?..


----------



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

al3d said:


> For the Trekkies....they will surely know what those are..
> 
> First one was on ENTERPRISE...Season 4...anyone knows what it is?..


some kind of space station that repairs damaged ships,and harvests ensen mayweather into the "collective" mind of the station.
hwopv


----------



## Swee_tone (Mar 23, 2009)

Here's one for you guys:


----------



## Swee_tone (Mar 23, 2009)

By the way Al3d... that NCC 1864 is now my new desktop!kksjur


----------



## aC2rs (Jul 9, 2007)

My favourite is definately the original series not too closely followed by TNG


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

I rank em like this:

1. TNG - I grew up on the original, but the acting here was much better. The last season was terrible, but not terrible enough to erase what they acheived beforehand. Sometimes it was annoying, but there are more good episodes of TNG than there are episodes of TOS.

2. The Original Series - Its very close to number one, but there just wasnt enough episodes, and TJ Hooker isnt a selling point. I would rank it higher than TNG if we were talking best sci-fi shows of all time because it was harder to make in 1967 then it was to make TNG in 1987.

3. V'GER - Arguably the best cast of actors, but it sometimes lacked direction. I like the characters, and unlike TNG, the most annoying character wasnt really that bad and actually fit. (Neelix vs. Wesley).

4. Enterprise - Ended too early, and because of that, it seemed rushed. Its kind of like 2010. When you follow something big, dont rush it, make it just as good.

5. Deep Shit Nine - Started out good, but then became a mish mash of every sci-fi cliche going. Sisko and Clatyon from Benson were good, the rest of the characters were like Wesley from TNG. This is Berman's Cheers in Space not Roddenbery's Trek........


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Accept2 said:


> 5. Deep Shit Nine - Started out good, but then became a mish mash of every sci-fi cliche going. Sisko and Clatyon from Benson were good, the rest of the characters were like Wesley from TNG. This is Berman's Cheers in Space not Roddenbery's Trek........


Yet is the most successfull of all Trek series... but there's enough Trek to go around.

My friend loaned me his TNG DVD collection, god damn, i could'nt watch it even with a gun pointed to my head. Seems to slow, never could get into it. i love the TNG movies, they kinda went into overdrive compared to the series. The charactersd were good...but to me, it lack action. 

Voyager was ok...who does'nt like 7 of 9...LOL. 

Enterprise was cancel because Paramount is ran by a bunch of idiot basicaly that did'nt want to get into the 21 century of television making basicaly.


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Grew up watching the original series, but always found it cheezy.

I had to vote for TNG as I don't think I've missed an episode, though DS9 is a very close second for me. As DS9 went on I lost interest. Watched a year or so of Voyageur, but never got much into it. I've never seen Enterprise, the cartoon or any of the movies.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I recently watched the original pilot episode for Star Trek again. With Captain Pike played by Jeffrey Hunter. I think if he would have stayed on that he would have made a very good character in that role. Kirk is great of course, but I think Pike played by Hunter would have done as well, maybe ever better. Switching out #1 (played by Gene's wife Majel) for Sulu was the right move for sure. I never thought she even did a good job as Nurse Chapel. Bones was also a far better character than the original doctor.


----------



## Spankin Allison (Jun 11, 2009)

WTF...Beam me up Scotty!!
Frank


----------



## axestronomer (Mar 1, 2007)

Ahhhh! I am such a geek I can't decide.LOL Each has their own merits but there's just something about Seven Of Nine that puts Voyager in a high ranking IMO.


----------



## overdriver (Jul 24, 2008)

the lattest one is it out on DVD yet , I would like to see it again. Series wise the orginal.


----------



## overdriver (Jul 24, 2008)

axestronomer said:


> Ahhhh! I am such a geek I can't decide.LOL Each has their own merits but there's just something about Seven Of Nine that puts Voyager in a high ranking IMO.


Ya that too, she does seem to keep a breast of situations.:smile:


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

overdriver said:


> the lattest one is it out on DVD yet , I would like to see it again. Series wise the orginal.


it's out on nov 17 if i recall..


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

The original series, followed by Enterprise. Klingons are great, especially when they're not in my underwear.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Sometimes I find the original series a little too hokey. I also felt they did not take advantage of the other four cast members as near as much a they could have. Over time the ST:TNG has been my favourite of the bunch. Lately I've preferred ST: DS9 because it is more in line with my comfortably darker and cynical life view.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

To be honnest, my favorite Star trek is the one where this ship is in....kkjuw


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

I skipped classes at UWO to watch the original series so I guess I would have to go with it. But....

Best Sci-Fi series _ever_...


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

I gotta go with Next Generation just because it was the Star Trek that was on when I was in my early teens, so the one I watched the most. I even went to see the last episode at Skydome. I still have a poster from it!

The one show that was really under-rated IMO was Enterprise. It really started to find itself during it's last couple of seasons and started to be a good combination of the good parts of all the other series.

Gotta agree with the post above about Firefox/Serenity. Incredible show that ended way too early. Spawned one great feature film that destroyed 90% of the Star Trek films.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

kudos to whoever revied a 3 year old thread. This level of geekiness needs to be around here more often. btw my vote just put TNG on top.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

mrmatt1972 said:


> kudos to whoever revied a 3 year old thread. This level of geekiness needs to be around here more often. btw my vote just put TNG on top.


Except the real Star Trek has since pulled ahead--at least for now.

I voted back when his thread was current


----------



## FrankyNoTone (Feb 27, 2012)

One of those pull ahead votes for the original was from me. You can't argue that the city on the edge of forever isn't the greatest star trek episode. But then again, there's seven of nine...
:wave:


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

I love trek, but TNG is the best. One day they will make something better though. Its just a fact...........


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

I was a big fan of TNG when i was a kid
I watched both DS9 and Voyager but didn't really get into either of them. Voyager was better than DS9 imo.


I'd like to see the original series remade like how they made a movie based on the original, i think it would have some serious potential. From an 80's childs perspective, The original series was severely hindered by the special effects technology of their time, as well as a bunch of horrible acting

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z1eFdUSnaQM


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

*You are all cowards! You hit like a Ferengi's grandmother !!! PetaQ !!!!!!*


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

While I LOVE GATES omg so smexy (pants) to me the height of the show(s) really was in the Original Series the episode The Trouble with Tribbles.

[video=youtube;Ua6GVv2stEE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ua6GVv2stEE[/video]


And an interesting note about this http://www1.agric.gov.ab.ca/$department/deptdocs.nsf/all/fcd10568 hehehe it is like a lead brick in baking but it tastes pretty good. Treat it like heavier whole wheat flours.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

"Harcourt Fenton Mudd, have you been drinking again?"


----------



## Jeff B. (Feb 20, 2010)

I've been a Trek forever and as much as I loved the original and especially TNG, my favorite overall was Voyager although it took a few seasons to really find it's footing and direction. I avoided DS9 and Enterprise almost completely when they aired which in retrospect was my loss. I really should go back and give them another chance.


----------



## Spellcaster (Jan 7, 2008)

I'll always have a soft spot for the original series.....I think Shatner's great, but I'm starting to find the first series a little dated. TNG is probably the best of the rest, and I enjoy Voyager. I thought DS9 sucked and Enterprise stunk.

Also, that new "prequel" movie is an insult to anybody that liked the original TV shows.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Spellcaster said:


> Also, that new "prequel" movie is an insult to anybody that liked the original TV shows.


Really?
I loved the original series, and I loved that last movie.
I was prepared to hate it, but it was well done.

Was it perfect?
No.
Would I have done some things differently?
Sure.

but it wasn't really a prequel--it was a re-boot and with a change in Star Trek history at the time of James Kirk's birth- it is an alternate reality.

So I just sat back and watched and judged it on its own merits and it matches up well.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

zontar said:


> but it wasn't really a prequel--it was a re-boot and with a change in Star Trek history at the time of James Kirk's birth- it is an alternate reality.
> 
> So I just sat back and watched and judged it on its own merits and it matches up well.



That pretty well says it. Alternate "ST reality" if the key phrase


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

*ST:TNG brought us this...*


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

I liked the new Trek and look forward to the newer ones as well. Complain all you want but isnt it better than searching for a dead spock, or going to meet god? Take your pick, the original series movies do not stand the test of time.............


----------



## shiva (Jul 9, 2008)

Accept2 said:


> I liked the new Trek and look forward to the newer ones as well. Complain all you want but isnt it better than searching for a dead spock, or going to meet god? Take your pick, the original series movies do not stand the test of time.............


Except for Wraith of Khan....

First: TNG I guess, if you throw out the first 2 seasons
DS9 the last 3 seasons, actually became interesting
Enterprise was getting good, but got cancelled too soon.
STV was completely stupid, ended up yelling at the dumb writing, the overly politically correct characters, and the general insult to the viewers intelligence.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

My favourite episode ever....

[video=youtube;9LyFYv35ANw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9LyFYv35ANw&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

hardasmum said:


> My favourite episode ever....
> 
> [video=youtube;9LyFYv35ANw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9LyFYv35ANw&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


With the Keepers of pain & delight...


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Robert1950 said:


> That pretty well says it. Alternate "ST reality" if the key phrase


Sure, I don't have a problem with that--in fact I like that it is.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

The serious Trekkers consider this one of the worst ST:TOS episodes ever.



hardasmum said:


> My favourite episode ever....
> 
> [video=youtube;9LyFYv35ANw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9LyFYv35ANw&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Robert1950 said:


> The serious Trekkers consider this one of the worst ST:TOS episodes ever.


But at least you can laugh your head off at it.

It is incredibly funny, in a completely unintentional way.
There are some other episodes that are just bad, and not even funny in the "It's so bad it's funny" way.


----------

